# Info on 3T wheels needed



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

Does anybody have or know anything about these wheels ? They are about the same weight as my current set wich is heavy by most standards. But if they are faster and stiffer then maybe they'd be worth the money $399.00 @ nashbar, I did see a set on flebay for 299.00 but they did not have "pro" on the wheel could that mean they are knock offs ? I am still looking for my perfect wheel for my 230lbs fat arse . My Shimano wh-r501's have not done a bad job at all just looking into something that could be faster.

<a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/3t_zps4c9f9562.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/3t_zps4c9f9562.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 3t_zps4c9f9562.jpg"/></a>

3T Accelero 40 Pro Wheelset

WEIGHT: 1855g 

TIRE SIZE: 700c 

TIRE TYPE: Clincher 

HUB: 3T 

SPACING: 130mm rear 

SPOKES: Pillar PSR-series round: 18F, 24R. Brass nipples 

SPOKE COUNT: 18F, 24R 

LACING PATTERN: 

SKEWERS INCLUDED: 3T, steel skewer 

RIM HEIGHT: 37 mm 

RIM WIDTH: 23 mm 

COMPATIBILITY: Shimano/SRAM


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

cyclintruckin said:


> Does anybody have or know anything about these wheels ? They are about the same weight as my current set wich is heavy by most standards. But if they are faster and stiffer then maybe they'd be worth the money $399.00 @ nashbar, I did see a set on flebay for 299.00 but they did not have "pro" on the wheel could that mean they are knock offs ? I am still looking for my perfect wheel for my 230lbs fat arse . My Shimano wh-r501's have not done a bad job at all just looking into something that could be faster.
> 
> <a href="https://s7.photobucket.com/user/bcsinflight/media/3t_zps4c9f9562.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y277/bcsinflight/3t_zps4c9f9562.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 3t_zps4c9f9562.jpg"/></a>
> 
> ...





I have been testing 2 sets of these on different bikes, I like them so far...quite speedy and the more I ride them the better they seem. Compares to my ZIPP 101's with the freehub sound zinnngggg. They seem as fast as the ZIPP's and my WH-6700 Shimano's. Ride is good and I don't mind the weight at all. Plus your gaining 23mm rim and Aero at that price. 3T is good stuff for the most part so time will tell with these. I don't think you could go to far wrong at that price. My .02


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like a great deal for solid wheels. Not sure if 18/24 is enough for your weight though, despite very solid rims. btw, that ebay dealer is legit.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

carlosflanders said:


> Looks like a great deal for solid wheels. Not sure if 18/24 is enough for your weight though, despite very solid rims. btw, that ebay dealer is legit.


I looked at the eBay listing and that set is not on 3T's web site. They are showing heavier then the PRO's too. 3T does not publish a rider weight limit on their wheels that I know of. I'm 212lb myself, so far so good....on the 40 series they only show the Pro's & Team listed. Maybe a special run?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

My 30mm 24/28 wheels weigh 300+ grams less, and they'd be more appropriate for a heavy rider. You could build up 23mm wheels with 32/32 spokes which would be even more appropriate for your weight, and still come in lighter than those, and stronger. Id pass on those almost unconditionally. Weird build.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Roadone said:


> I looked at the eBay listing and that set is not on 3T's web site. They are showing heavier then the PRO's too. 3T does not publish a rider weight limit on their wheels that I know of. I'm 212lb myself, so far so good....on the 40 series they only show the Pro's & Team listed. Maybe a special run?


The Accelero Pro 40s are heavy because rims that deep and wide are going to be in the 550g range. The Pros look to be the same rims and spokes but 200g heavier. I assume it's heavier hubs.

Still think they're an interesting build, possible good aero properties, but I'd recommend more spokes for your weight.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info guy's. I know everyone tells me I need more spokes but like I said my shimano wh-r501's have done me well and they are 20f X 24r and I have not had any problems yet, I have had them for almost 2 years.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

cyclintruckin said:


> Thanks for the info guy's. I know everyone tells me I need more spokes but like I said my shimano wh-r501's have done me well and they are 20f X 24r and I have not had any problems yet, I have had them for almost 2 years.




The seller on ebay says the ones he's selling are a special run for OEM bike Mfg. to go with new bike sales. They are not the same as 3T's standard wheels they market on the web-site and the specs will be lower then the Pro's or the Team version...just some FYI. Like I mentioned I like the Pro's I'm trying out so far.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh I am sooo close to pulling the trigger.


----------

